# Don't pass this old man



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't care,,,dumbasss 
http://fox59.com/2015/10/19/i-dont-...-video-shows-car-swerving-hitting-motorcycle/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacy and I have been discussing this one. Does the double yellow mean no passing on that road?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

No it means go really fast in between them. Special passing lane for idiots. 


--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Mont said:


> Stacy and I have been discussing this one. Does the double yellow mean no passing on that road?


Yes, any double stripe means do not cross.

Double yellow is actually a single solid yellow in each direction of travel.

Pavement markings are used to convey messages to roadway users. They indicate which part of the road to use, provide information about conditions ahead, and indicate where passing is allowed. Yellow lines separate traffic flowing in opposite directions. Drivers should stay to the right of yellow lines. A solid yellow line indicates that passing is prohibited. A dashed yellow line indicates that passing is allowed. White lines separate lanes for which travel is in the same direction. A double white line indicates that lane changes are prohibited. A single white line indicates that lane changes are discouraged. A dashed white line indicates that lane changes are allowed.

http://mutcd.fhwa.dot.gov/services/publications/fhwaop02090/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

So the old man got caught on camera being the enforcer for traffic law. His life just changed.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Mont said:


> So the old man got caught on camera being the enforcer for traffic law. His life just changed.


Sure did,that guy is in big trouble.

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

gom1 said:


> Sure did,that guy is in big trouble.
> 
> Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


That old POS needs to be hung by his ballz with a 1/4" rope. I would have been the one hauled off by the cops when I got thru stompin a mud hole in his arse!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Did I hear the old guy say they needed to slow down??? What a jack A..!!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> That old POS needs to be hung by his ballz with a 1/4" rope. I would have been the one hauled off by the cops when I got thru stompin a mud hole in his arse!!


I agree,when he said I don't care that should seal his fate....friggin turd

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Mont said:


> So the old man got caught on camera being the enforcer for traffic law. His life just changed.


Don't know if he has anything of value, but he may as well just hand it over to the girl.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Stupid can't be fixed!!!!!! He needs to be locked up with BRUTUS!!!:texasflag I would have been the jury on the side of the road when that response came out of his mouth!!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I did ride a bike at one time and this was my biggest fear, but never passed in a no passing zone. I hope that bad person gets a financial whoppin. I did have a nut ball pass me today on the shoulder of road today in an old rusty explorer-that would be the next guy to be in court fighting for his freedom. I grew up in a small town and this Houston traffic still mistifys me


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

That old man is in a world of hurt, I hope they press criminal charges against him for that.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Just thankful I wasn't there.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> Stacy and I have been discussing this one. Does the double yellow mean no passing on that road?


Yes!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Hooked Up said:


> Just thankful I wasn't there.


No kidding, I normally respect elders but in this case...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My MIL lives in Granbury. I am not condoning what the older guy did. But I have never seen more A Hole rice rocket drivers in my life. I swear that area is a beacon for them. 

I drive well over the speed limit. I've been passed on 2 lanes like this, in no passing zones, by groups of them. Some of those tards, are even doing wheelies 100+ mph, passing cars. They're as much of a danger to everyone on the roads, as there are to themselves. 

I was once young and invincible. I owned my share of street bikes, and dirt bikes. I'll admit to speeding on my bikes. But it sure wasn't in traffic.

That man is going to pay for this. What he did was wrong. But having bikes haul butt up on you. Basically coming out of nowhere. Even scares me on occasions. You're definitely not expecting it. The next thing you know you have a bike(s) next to you. I wonder how many riders like that have put a car in the ditch? I'd sure like to see the earlier footage on that helmet cam.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

What the geezer did was wrong but, I live in a subdivision that is a short cut from River Road to Gruene's speed limit 30 mph. I live on a back street but, I have had scooters pass me in the subdivision. No center stripe in the hood. I would not do that to a scooter but if you are in a car I will float over and slow your but (Sic) down. When you do 60 mph through someone's hood it is not right. we have kids or did. I hope they stick it to the geezer but the scooter driver was clearly breaking the law. The girl on the back was injured the worst and should be compensated by both drivers.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Stacy and I have been discussing this one. Does the double yellow mean no passing on that road?


Any solid line on your side mean unsafe to pass in that direction. not sure it means do not pass. Double solid means unsafe to pass in both directions.


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

The highway signs say Do Not Pass when you are entering a solid double line. What the old guy did was wrong but speed and ignorance played a role also.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Those lines are posted because you can't see far enough to pass safely.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Cops should slap the old guy with whatever they can pull off, attempted vehicular manslaughter or something, then turn around and put the guy with the camera in cuffs as well for reckless driving, thoughtfully recorded for evidence...


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

From the criminal law standpoint, seems the geezer expressed intent, or at least demonstrated intent with his actions....charges likely forthcoming. Any number and degree of charges available based on the facts and circumstances, coupled with the inclination of the prosecutors when they review the evidencence.

On the civil law side, the rice-paddy rocket driver passed in a "no passing zone" (double yellow line). He was negligent and should bear some responsibility. The old man should get tagged with intentional tort(s), as well. The concept of contributory negligence will apportion damages among the biker and the old man, for the woman. Personal damages for the cyclist get more challenging....think assumption of risk when he made the choice to pass in the "zone". That said, the old guys intent could result in unequal apportionment of damages to the biker.

Two mistakes here. 1) Biker passed in a no passing zone. 2) Old man took it upon himself to try to prevent him from doing so.....forcibly. Either way, it seems apparent that ego got in the way of rational thought for both men. Regrettable, all the way around.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

The guy on the donercycle was an idiot for almost killing his old lady....I bet he gets charged as well,at least a ticket

Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

gom1 said:


> The guy on the donercycle was an idiot for almost killing his old lady....I bet he gets charged as well,at least a ticket
> 
> Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


yep, he is a dumbass as well...


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Should have added that the video seems to reflect a violation committed by the biker (crossing double yellow line). He is likely to be cited, as well. Whether a citation is issued for a simple traffic infraction or something more serious is, again, up to the investigating officials.



michaelp936 said:


> From the criminal law standpoint, seems the geezer expressed intent, or at least demonstrated intent with his actions....charges likely forthcoming. Any number and degree of charges available based on the facts and circumstances, coupled with the inclination of the prosecutors when they review the evidencence.
> 
> On the civil law side, the rice-paddy rocket driver passed in a "no passing zone" (double yellow line). He was negligent and should bear some responsibility. The old man should get tagged with intentional tort(s), as well. The concept of contributory negligence will apportion damages among the biker and the old man, for the woman. Personal damages for the cyclist get more challenging....think assumption of risk when he made the choice to pass in the "zone". That said, the old guys intent could result in unequal apportionment of damages to the biker.
> 
> Two mistakes here. 1) Biker passed in a no passing zone. 2) Old man took it upon himself to try to prevent him from doing so.....forcibly. Either way, it seems apparent that ego got in the way of rational thought for both men. Regrettable, all the way around.


----------



## molddaddy (Apr 27, 2010)

Old man claims he was stung by a wasp and if he was he had no reason to expect anyone on his left in a no passing zone. So my guess is he will get off free of any blame. 

I used to ride bikes but decided it was just too dangerous while I still had kids at home depending on me but these jackasses on these rockets don't care about their own lives as much as they expect drivers of cars too.

I can look in my mirror and nothing be there and at 120 mph these idiots can pass the care behind me and be there before I can react. So to me they put themselves in positions and then want to blame a auto driver.

Just my thoughts. Don't want to die then don't pass in a no passing zone.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

First part of that video made me want to get a bike again. The second part reminded me of why I sold it.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

A wasp, that is the least of his worries...

Just curious, anyone take a guess on speed the crotch-rocket got up to in the video? Just wondering....


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Old man was arrested tonight. Biker ticketed for passing in no pass zone. Poor women in hospital icu.

http://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article40236648.html


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The lady in ICU didn't have anything to do with any of it and she's the one paying the price. You can see her in the video still clinging to the driver as they go over. That's why you don't do stupid things on either side.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Mont said:


> The lady in ICU didn't have anything to do with any of it and she's the one paying the price. You can see her in the video still clinging to the driver as they go over. That's why you don't do stupid things on either side.


Yup that is what I was saying I hope my five words sentence is not taken wrong. I feel for that lady and hope for fast recovery.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Having just spent a few nights in the hospital, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I can only imagine ICU. prayers sent


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

txflats said:


> The highway signs say Do Not Pass when you are entering a solid double line. What the old guy did was wrong but speed and ignorance played a role also.


If stupidity was a reason for someone to try and kill you, most of us would not have made it adulthood.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Motorcycle driver gets a ticket. Car driver is going to prison. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the video comes thru again. If not for that the old man would have got away with it. The bike driver is also an idiot. As far as the girl not having anything to do with it.... Who knows? If her man does this all the time it doesn't make her look to smart either. I do feel bad for her anyway.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

JamesAggie said:


> Motorcycle driver gets a ticket. Car driver is going to prison.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Sound good to me. Charge the old man with attempted murder. Pray for the girl to recover and she should sue both of them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

â€œI donâ€™t careâ€ should be worth at least ten years. It looked as if the bike rider was speeding and driving recklessly. He should be grounded for a year or more. I wasnâ€™t born this age and when much younger I ran through three two wheelers, at twelve a Simplex Service Cycle, later an always broken down 1942 Indian, and last a 1958 Zundap. Itâ€™s wonder I survived and, remembering how wild I was, one of my greatest fears was that my son would get a bike and run as wild as I did. He only rode a few times and never had a bike of his own. Thatâ€™s why he is still alive at age fifty. Iâ€™m a grouchy old geezer but no mater how annoying it is to have some idiot whipping in and out of traffic, I donâ€™t run them off the road. Lock mister â€œI donâ€™t careâ€ up with the rump rangers to keep him happy for a few years.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2015/10/19/driver-involved-in-motorcycle-crash-arrested/


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

molddaddy said:


> Old man claims he was stung by a wasp and if he was he had no reason to expect anyone on his left in a no passing zone. So my guess is he will get off free of any blame.


I bet this ^^^ is exactly what happens.

Biker will get a citation for illegally passing. 
No law against " saying I don't care" , white car driver stopped as required at the scene of the accident. Charges will be dropped. 
White car driver could sue biker for damaging his car while illegally passing and use videotape as evidence.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bust his ace


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

By Travis M. Smith | @travis5mith
[email protected]

Posted Oct. 19, 2015 at 10:38 PM
Updated at 11:09 PM

HOOD COUNTY â€" William â€œBillâ€ Sam Crum, 68, was arrested on two charges of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon just hours after a video of his alleged intentional swerve into a passing motorcycle driven by Eric Sanders went viral on the Internet. Sanders and his girlfriend, Debra Simpson, can be seen in the video attempting to pass Crumâ€™s white Mercury sedan in a no-pass zone when the driver abruptly swerves to his left and sends the two riders and the bike into the nearby ditch. Simpson remains in ICU with multiple injuries.

Crum later told WFAA that an insect bite on his crotch was the catalyst for his sudden over correction, but does not wish to apologize to Sanders for his actions. In fact, multiple times during the video that has been viewed nearly three millions times on a handful of social media sites, Crum can be heard telling bystanders "I don't care, I don't care" after being confronted.

However, this is not the first time Crum has had a run in with the law in Hood County, or Somervell County for that matter, and is also not the first time he has been accused of misconduct with a motor vehicle.

On July 28, 1989, Crum was arrested by Arlington police for assault and family violence, and later charged and sentenced to one-year's probation. He was also force to pay an undisclosed restitution. Fast forward a few years to Aug. 23, 1993, Crum was picked up by Granbury PD for silent or abusive calls to a 9-1-1 service â€" a class B misdemeanor that was later dismissed after he recognized himself as the culprit prior to the case being deferred on Sept. 9, 1993.
All illegal, but not exactly relatable to the current charge.

Six months and change later, Crum was scooped up by Somervell County sheriffâ€™s deputies for unauthorized use of a motor vehicle â€" a 3rd degree felony he plead no contest to. Crum was convicted of the charge on Sept. 26, 1994, which resulted in an $87 court cost, 80 hours of community service and two years of community supervision.

Thirteen years later, he was again found to be improperly using a vehicle by the Somervell County Sheriffâ€™s Department. Crum was observed to be driving recklessly on March 28, 2007, but this time was also charged with making a terroristic threat. Despite pleading 'not guilty' to the charge of making a terroristic threat, he was later convicted of both charges and confined to two years in jail, while being forced to pay $500 in court fines and a $612 court fines.

Crum is currently in custody as of press time.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, This one is gonna smart for Mr. Crum.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It's on Good Morning America and the Today Show this morning. This old man now can retire in jail.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The old man is a real POS and needs to be beaten down to within an inch of his life. Hopefully they nail him of vehicular assault and attempted murder with a deadly weapon.


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks the motorcycle driver needs his but thoroughly kicked???? He intentionally put his passenger, a young woman, in danger. If that motorcycle driver is smart, he'd better avoid his girlfriend's family; he might even want to move.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"Crum later told WFAA that an insect bite on his crotch was the catalyst for his sudden over correction"   

The rider shouldn't have tried to pass in a no passing zone but that's not excuse for the old guy's dumb move. He could've killed em


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Crum.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I think if the bike was to pass him with stripes on the road,where it's legal, the old man still would have swerved over like that regardless. Just a angry ol fart.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Biker must not have liked his girlfriend very much...Stupidity on both side of that fence.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes people. The biker is an idiot, but the old man is an attempted murderer. From what I read here he has displayed this kind of behavior in the past. Hopefully, this time the law will do what's right and lock him uip for good.

If I was the judge I'd wanna shoot him! He's a sorry POS excuse for a human being and a liar too. Bee sting my ***.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I doubt the injured girl will get squat from the old man. After reading the article, I doubt he has a pot to pee in. Probably has the State min insurance. No telling what the bike owner carries for insurance. She may end up owing money for the medical bills.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

poolio said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the motorcycle driver needs his but thoroughly kicked???? He intentionally put his passenger, a young woman, in danger. If that motorcycle driver is smart, he'd better avoid his girlfriend's family; he might even want to move.


She's a grown woman and put herself in danger. She wasn't protesting the ride, she seemed to be having as much fun as the other 2 up until the wreck. I get tired of hearing people blame others for their poor decisions. 
Nobody forced her into any of that behavior, it was her choice to get on a motorcycle. It's a risky adventure no matter if the bike is the one going fast or another driver, you lose in both situations no matter who is at fault.

I still like to take my chances on occasion though.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Attempted murder.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

poolio said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the motorcycle driver needs his but thoroughly kicked???? He intentionally put his passenger, a young woman, in danger. If that motorcycle driver is smart, he'd better avoid his girlfriend's family; he might even want to move.


I agree he deserves a ticket for breaking the law but does he deserve to be hit with a car and wrecked on the road? Who do you think the girls family would be more upset with, the guy driving the motorcycle or the guy that actually went out of his way to hit them with his car? I guess the old man will be moving to the big house soon enough anyway.

The accident is 100% the fault of the car's operator.

Sure the biker made a dumb move but is it really up to the old man to enforce a punishment of intentionally hitting them with his car?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> Sure the biker made a dumbassed, irresponsible, unaccountable, blockheaded, incoherent, ill-advised, madcap, careless move, but is it really up to the old man to enforce a punishment of intentionally hitting them with his car?


 FIFY :fish:


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

fishinguy said:


> I agree he deserves a ticket for breaking the law but does he deserve to be hit with a car and wrecked on the road? Who do you think the girls family would be more upset with, the guy driving the motorcycle or the guy that actually went out of his way to hit them with his car? I guess the old man will be moving to the big house soon enough anyway.
> 
> The accident is 100% the fault of the car's operator.
> 
> Sure the biker made a dumb move but is it really up to the old man to enforce a punishment of intentionally hitting them with his car?


 They could just as easily charge the motorcycle driver with reckless endangerment.

Just wait till the defense attorney gets ahold of the additional footage on that helmet cam


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Salty-Noob said:


> They could just as easily charge the motorcycle driver with reckless endangerment.
> 
> Just wait till the defense attorney gets ahold of the additional footage on that helmet cam


The whole footage doesn't show much more. The bikes weren't together, the guy with the helmet cam rides and rides and rides - no bikes in sight - then he comes up on another bike stuck behind cars and it passes them then the wreck happens. The full video is out there - or it was day before yesterday. Nothing happens before the wreck and the bike that gets hit is only on cam for a few seconds or so before it passes and encounters Mr. Crum's car.

Lots of folks are coming forward that Mr. Crum hates all motorcycles and has tried to do this before. In fact, one guy says Mr. Crum tried to do the same thing to him the day before.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I live in Weatherford now which is not far from Grandbury , they will throw the book at him the best they can in Hood county. It's small enough area and there is plenty of people that will probably like to see him get stuck pretty hard.

He's just lucky it didn't happen in Parker County, the sheriff there can make your life hell in his bread and breakfast from what I understand. 

Bee Sting my arse, he has a record for this type of behavior and even though the guy crossed the yellow line no need to try and kill him.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

FishRisk said:


> A wasp, that is the least of his worries...
> 
> Just curious, anyone take a guess on speed the crotch-rocket got up to in the video? Just wondering....


If I had to guess I'd say no more than 80ish. I ride a sportbike and lots of those back roads are 50-60 range speed limits. GoPro video can be deceptive but objects weren't flying by as if he was doing triple digits.

His bike was more of a streetfighter style bike. High speeds aren't fun on those because the bars are up higher and you have no windscreen to get behind.

I've done some dumb stuff on my bike but not with a passenger.

Some people get crazy against bikes. Residents in the Sam Houston Forest area actually put debris (nails, bricks, etc.) in the corners just to damage/deter bike riders of all kids from traveling the area.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Some people get crazy against bikes. Residents in the Sam Houston Forest area actually put debris (nails, bricks, etc.) in the corners just to damage/deter bike riders of all kids from traveling the area.

And anyone that would do this is sub human trash. JMO.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Most of those roads are 70 mph.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

The driver of the motor cycle is lucky his passenger lived. If not I would think he would face negligent homicide charges.

I think the car driver should answer to criminal charges. I also think the operator of the bike should face charges for reckless endangerment. And while I feel for the woman and she is facing the consequences of her actions, she too is stupid for riding with some one like that. But there is no law against being stupid so suffering thru her injuries will be her consequence for her decision. Hopefully the other two will also suffer some consequences for being stupid.

All three of these people made some very bad decisions that all came together at the right place and the right time. All three share in the blame for what happened. All three are idiots.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

The mc driver will get a ticket,it will come down to intent to harm that's when the old man will be in big trouble,he should have a cactus shoved up his arse.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

MarkU said:


> Most of those roads are 70 mph.


At the time of the pass, if they were following the speed limit, they were at 55mph according to the sign posted right as the camera guy enters the corner.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

boom! said:


> Attempted murder.


Good luck on that one.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.wfaa.com/story/news/loca...eo-wreck-wreck-charged-with-assault/74240788/


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

SeaOx 230C said:


> The driver of the motor cycle is lucky his passenger lived. If not I would think he would face negligent homicide charges.
> 
> I think the car driver should answer to criminal charges. I also think the operator of the bike should face charges for reckless endangerment. And while I feel for the woman and she is facing the consequences of her actions, she too is stupid for riding with some one like that. But there is no law against being stupid so suffering thru her injuries will be her consequence for her decision. Hopefully the other two will also suffer some consequences for being stupid.
> 
> All three of these people made some very bad decisions that all came together at the right place and the right time. All three share in the blame for what happened. All three are idiots.


All the bike operator did was pass in a no passing zone, stupid yes, but not even close to reckless endangerment. There was no oncoming traffic, would have been a clean pass had this old man not INTENTIONALLY wrecked them.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

SeaOx 230C said:


> The driver of the motor cycle is lucky his passenger lived. If not I would think he would face negligent homicide charges.
> 
> I think the car driver should answer to criminal charges. I also think the operator of the bike should face charges for reckless endangerment. And while I feel for the woman and she is facing the consequences of her actions, she too is stupid for riding with someone like that. But there is no law against being stupid so suffering thru her injuries will be her consequence for her decision. Hopefully, the other two will also suffer some consequences for being stupid. All three of these people made some very bad decisions that all came together at the right place and the right time. All three share in the blame for what happened. All three are idiots.


Pretty much agree. The bike driver will most likely be found culpable also; if he is named in a suit by the passenger, then he will be paying out some bucks also. Her stupidity for riding with him on the bike will be determined as to whether this was her first ride or if they ride like this on a regular basis. If this is routine for her, she might not get anything from him and if it might way heavily on how much the old man has to pay. There is one large probability that she has sustained some injuries she will have to deal with the rest of her life.

Video can be a good thing, but it can also be bad for them. If I were on the jury, it would way heavily on showing their recklessness, not only at the time of the accident/incident, but also before-hand. And you can bet any and all attorneys involved will be subpoenaing any and all video each driver has made on this trip.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The guy on the motorcycle got tickets for passing in a no passing zone and no license


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Were it not for Mr. Crum, that bike would have made a safe pass of a vehicle... no accident whatsoever. Stripes painted on a road help define "what is safe and unsafe" to the users of the roadway... but bottom line, the driver decides what is safe and unsafe. Stripes only come into play when the driver is wrong.

Mr. Crum is going to prison for assault with a deadly weapon.
Mr. biker learned a valuable lesson.
Mrs. biker learned an even more valuable lesson.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

That poor girl is going to be screwed. She's going to be so deep in debt because of of the car and bike drivers. Both who are losers... I hope she fully recovers.


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

MEGABITE said:


> The guy on the motorcycle got tickets for passing in a no passing zone and no license


is that operating a motorcycle without a "M" endorsement ?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Biker was wrong, old man was wrong. Both are idiots.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

SteveZissou said:


> is that operating a motorcycle without a "M" endorsement ?


Not sure. The last link posted states:

"As for Sanders, police say he's now been cited for passing in a no-passing zone and driving with an invalid license."


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

MEGABITE said:


> Not sure. The last link posted states:
> 
> "As for Sanders, police say he's now been cited for passing in a no-passing zone and driving with an invalid license."


"invalid license" sounds like the motorcycle rider has had his license revoked, not just missing the motorcycle endorsement.



warcat said:


> Were it not for Mr. Crum, that bike would have made a safe pass of a vehicle... no accident whatsoever.


using warcats logic, If the motorcycle operator had been obeying the law and not driving, this wreck would never have happened.

to all parties involved: play stupid games, win stupid prizes


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

KneeDeep&Sink'N said:


> *not only at the time of the accident/incident, but also before-hand. * And you can bet any and all attorneys involved will be subpoenaing any and all video each driver has made on this trip.


did you watch the video? The guy that got hit was only driving in a line of traffic and then went to make a pass. The guy that took the video was not the guy that got hit.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I had seen the news story that said he was convicted of a terroristic threat. Here's the story behind that:

http://www.yourglenrosetx.com/article/20151020/NEWS/151029972/?Start=1

sounds like the guy is a real POS and needs to be UNDER the jail.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

warcat said:


> Were it not for Mr. Crum, that bike would have made a safe pass of a vehicle... no accident whatsoever. Stripes painted on a road help define "what is safe and unsafe" to the users of the roadway... but bottom line, the driver decides what is safe and unsafe. Stripes only come into play when the driver is wrong.
> 
> Mr. Crum is going to prison for assault with a deadly weapon.
> Mr. biker learned a valuable lesson.
> Mrs. biker learned an even more valuable lesson.


I believe you are incorrect, it is not up to the driver to decide to obey the stripes on the road. They are like any other road side signage such as the Speed limit signs(sometimes also painted on the road surface), the curve w/speed signs, school zone( sometime painted on road surface). I am fairly certain you can be pulled over and ticketed for not obeying them. They are not optional, just because one has "done it before and nothing bad happened" does not make it safe or give you the go ahead to continue doing it.

I do not understand the thought process that says: "If I do something stupid and dangerous that causes some one else to react in a stupid and dangerous way I some how have no responsibility for my action that started it all"


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I believe you are incorrect, it is not up to the driver to decide to obey the stripes on the road. They are like any other road side signage such as the Speed limit signs(sometimes also painted on the road surface), the curve w/speed signs, school zone( sometime painted on road surface). I am fairly certain you can be pulled over and ticketed for not obeying them. They are not optional, just because one has "done it before and nothing bad happened" does not make it safe or give you the go ahead to continue doing it.
> 
> I do not understand the thought process that says: "If I do something stupid and dangerous that causes some one else to react in a stupid and dangerous way I some how have no responsibility for my action that started it all"


Please leave your common sense logic at the door :clover:to ya for calling out the idiocy of the MC driver.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

The old man changed his story on the 10 o'clock news to a spider bite. Passing in a no passing zone is one thing, but what the old man did is just plain evil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I do not understand the thought process that says: "If I do something stupid and dangerous that causes some one else to react in a stupid and dangerous way I some how have no responsibility for my action that started it all"


You're saying that it is partially the biker's fault that the guy used his car as a weapon?
Maybe we should just shoot the next guy that commits a traffic indiscretion in our presence, huh?


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

From the friend of the bike rider...he said both are out of hospital and doing well...

Interesting update. A Texas law I was not aware of. The rider of the motorcycle was in fact not not cited for passing a double yellow "illegally", as in fact...considering the circumstances it is not illegal. In Texas rural counties with 1 lane 2 way roads, if a vehicle is travelling under 45mph it is LEGAL to cross a double yellow to pass a vehicle/vehicles when it is safe to do so. The law was made because in these areas there is farm equipment that cannot exceed the speed of 45mph and there for impede traffic. The offender was traveling at only 40mph in a 65mph zone, rendering the pass perfectly legal. Reports of Eric being cited for an illegal maneuver are false.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I reckon they'll keep that crazy old coot in jail this time.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw the old man's attorney last night on Fox News. Said he was stung or bit by something and that caused him to swerve.

Sadly, I think the man gets off.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

gom1 said:


> From the friend of the bike rider...he said both are out of hospital and doing well...
> 
> Interesting update. A Texas law I was not aware of. The rider of the motorcycle was in fact not not cited for passing a double yellow "illegally", as in fact...considering the circumstances it is not illegal. In Texas rural counties with 1 lane 2 way roads, if a vehicle is travelling under 45mph it is LEGAL to cross a double yellow to pass a vehicle/vehicles when it is safe to do so. The law was made because in these areas there is farm equipment that cannot exceed the speed of 45mph and there for impede traffic. The offender was traveling at only 40mph in a 65mph zone, rendering the pass perfectly legal. Reports of Eric being cited for an illegal maneuver are false.


And this was what I was wondering about. Now I know.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I saw the old man's attorney last night on Fox News. Said he was stung or bit by something and that caused him to swerve.
> 
> Sadly, I think the man gets off.


yeah - right.

Get him an exam by a doctor and I bet they find no indication of an insect sting or spider bite.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> yeah - right.
> 
> Get him an exam by a doctor and I bet they find no indication of an insect sting or spider bite.


I hope your right. His lawyer was pretty adamant about the bite/sting.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

I saw a bit of this on TV last night where the guy was saying a spider bite but the camera shot of his leg didn't show any evidence of a bite.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Pistol58 said:


> I hope your right. His lawyer was pretty adamant about the bite/sting.


That's what defense lawyers do.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like the biker illegally passed on a double yellow no passing area and th guy in the car was just a road rage jerk looking to make a stupid point or something..... Give the biker a fat ticket and throw the dude in the car in jail for a few months should do it...at least until the civil suits can get rolling.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

2 thing Bikers have to remember:

Don't pass by this old man.

Do pass by Waco.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The old guy is going to get stung alright.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

My Daughter always said Yello light meant (Hurry and Get through it)


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

If the bike riders were acting like tools then they deserved it. Crotch rocket turds make the roads unsafe and somehow blame it on everyone else when accidents happen.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Fresh2Salt said:


> If the bike riders were acting like tools then they deserved it. Crotch rocket turds make the roads unsafe and somehow blame it on everyone else when accidents happen.


Harley riders can exhibit the same amount of douchebaggery as any sportbike rider. Please don't categorize all "crotch rocket" riders in the same category.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Whether it was a bite, sting, or a lizard in the middle of the lane; unexpected roadway hazards can cause a driver to swerve or slam on the brakes at any speed and at a moments notice without a closely following vehicle ever seeing said road hazard. The motorcycle driver was trying to pass two vehicles at the same time never re-entering the traffic lane before trying to pass a second vehicle. Is it possible that something in the road caused the driver to swerve at the exact same time a smaller, often overseen type of vehicle passing around from behind a second vehicle and very quickly in the front vehicles blind spot thereby causing the wreck? Yes, but not likely in this case due to Mr. Crum's previous record and him blatantly saying, "I don't care" making it look intentional on his part. Point is: be very aware of the person in front of you and make sure you have enough time and space to react to anything that may happen. Be Safe Out There.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fresh2Salt said:


> *If the bike riders were acting like tools then they deserved it.* Crotch rocket turds make the roads unsafe and somehow blame it on everyone else when accidents happen.


Deserved possible death?
I don't think so and neither do you.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

ralph7 said:


> Deserved possible death?
> I don't think so and neither do you.


I read that too and just shook my head! Wow.:headknock


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

After all... two wrongs always make a right. Right?

That dude's narcissism earned him a felony charge.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Update:

*Driver Who Hit Motorcycle On Viral Video Indicted*
Granbury, Texas

A grand jury indicted a North Texas driver on two felony counts of intentionally hitting a motorcycle, leaving two people injured.

The Hood County grand jury indicted William Sam Crum on Friday on two counts of aggravated assault. The indictment was served Saturday on the 68-year-old Granbury man, who has remained in Hood County Jail with bond set at $150,000 since the Oct. 17 crash near Granbury, the videotape of which soon went viral.

A message left with Crum's attorney Saturday brought no response.

Another motorcyclist wearing a camera taped the crash that sent rider Eric Sanders and Debra Simpsonhttp://www.chron.com/search/?action...eLink=1&searchindex=gsa&query="Debra+Simpson" tumbling. The video shows Crum pulling over and the second cyclist yells: "What were you doing? You hit them."
Crum responds: "I don't care."


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

gom1 said:


> Sure did,that guy is in big trouble.
> 
> Sent from my A1-840FHD using Tapatalk


This isn't the first time this smart a** has been involved with police.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to hear bout the indictment and that this POS is still locked up. My sympathies to the taxpayers that are having to feed him. A bullet or a hefty bag would be better for humanity. What a POS!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

He should have been charged with attempted murder. Doesn't take a genius to know that knocking someone off a motorcycle at that speed has a good chance of killing them.

The cyclist was a jackass too. Same double yellow line applies to him, as applies to the car. I you look at the video, he's passing two cars with a hill ahead that he can't see over. And that solid yellow line was still on his side of the road, even after he skidded to a stop. People who pass in no-pass zones put other people's lives at risk, because we often have to do something stupid to bail them out, when it turns out there is a car coming. Motorcycle boy needs his license yanked for a while.

Wait until the lawyers get involved. He's going to say that there was a spider in the car and he jerked the wheel. He never dreamed that there would be anyone there, because it was a no-passing zone


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish he would have been stung by something which would have caused a slow septic death.

Can y'all tell I hate a lyin POS that would try to harm a biker? It's plain from his recorded actions and words after that he intended to hurt the DA on the bike. The bikers stupidity has nothing to do with the fact that this old bassturd needs to be SEVERELY punished.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> The bikers stupidity has nothing to do with the fact that this old bassturd needs to be SEVERELY punished.


Just to be clear - I agree with that 100%. Attempted murder.

Then deal with the other jackassery of the biker, and make an example so that others are less likely to put my family at risk by passing where they can't see.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"Sanders was cited at the scene for passing in a no-passing zone and for driving with an invalid license." 
http://www.star-telegram.com/news/state/texas/article40236648.html#storylink=cpy​


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> Just to be clear - I agree with that 100%. Attempted murder.
> 
> Then deal with the other jackassery of the biker, and make an example so that others are less likely to put my family at risk by passing where they can't see.


 Sorry pocjetty. As a reformed sport bike rider, I can tell you, risky (and stupid) riding is in the DNA for a lot of them. There are a lot (most?) of riders with sense, but you usually don't notice them.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> He should have been charged with attempted murder. Doesn't take a genius to know that knocking someone off a motorcycle at that speed has a good chance of killing them.
> 
> The cyclist was a jackass too. Same double yellow line applies to him, as applies to the car. I you look at the video, he's passing two cars with a hill ahead that he can't see over. And that solid yellow line was still on his side of the road, even after he skidded to a stop. People who pass in no-pass zones put other people's lives at risk, because we often have to do something stupid to bail them out, when it turns out there is a car coming. Motorcycle boy needs his license yanked for a while.
> 
> Wait until the lawyers get involved. He's going to say that there was a spider in the car and he jerked the wheel. He never dreamed that there would be anyone there, because it was a no-passing zone


I believe this is the guy that claimed on the scene that he was stung by a wasp.

upon examination, nothing on him looked like an insect sting.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

If you watch the video, many times he kept grabbing the seat of his pants. I thought he had messed himself, but he could be grabbing a spider or wasp bite there. Still, POS. 

If it is true that bike was only doing 45, then he was well within reason and not illegal passing in a no passing zone due to car being so slow.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

15 year sentence.

http://www.khou.com/news/local/texa...oad-sentenced-to-15-years-in-prison/428463526

I wonder if he cares now.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

F him. I hope he....nevermind. What I was gonna suggest ain't Christian.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

THA said:


> If you watch the video, many times he kept grabbing the seat of his pants. I thought he had messed himself, but he could be grabbing a spider or wasp bite there. Still, POS.
> 
> If it is true that bike was only doing 45, then he was well within reason and not illegal passing in a no passing zone due to car being so slow.


"He was ... not illegal passing in a no passing zone due to car being so slow"?? Whaaaat? That doesn't make sense even if you factor in the "if it is true that bike was only doing 45, then he was well within reason" part! My husband won't ride in the same car with me because he says I "drive like a bat out of Hell" and terrify him. My mother keeps her eyes glued to the speedometer because she knows I have a lead foot and she doesn't trust me. I don't either, that is why I use cruise control. By the time my oldest was three he was identifying "stupid idiots" on the road because that is what Mom called people too stupid to drive.

And even I can't see reason to your statement. And I think it was illegal. So did the cop. The rider got a ticket for passing in a no passing zone. Should have been for attempting to pass but he didn't have a license to ride either, but I digress. When you wrote that, what the heck were you smoking? Whatever it was and regardless of what you paid, you got your money's worth. Just don't drive after partaking. 

Reminded me of the time Grandpa gunned the car to pass on a double yellow and we all screamed at him. He groused, because he never yelled or hollerd, "What are y'all screaming about, I was safe to pass, I had the double yellow!" And that was before he got old! :spineyes:


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

That old man did the same thing, he crossed the yellow double line. He just destroyed his old *** life!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

"will be eligible for parole after serving half of his sentence"

This needs to be changed.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

There was a good discussion by a lawyer in article about this concerning if under a certain speed and conditions it was not illegal to pass. In this case, the lawyer said if he were representing the motorcycle driver, a knowlegable attorney should have been able to get him off. Since this was so long ago, I don't know if I can find this discussion to post.



Spirit said:


> "He was ... not illegal passing in a no passing zone due to car being so slow"?? Whaaaat? That doesn't make sense even if you factor in the "if it is true that bike was only doing 45, then he was well within reason" part! My husband won't ride in the same car with me because he says I "drive like a bat out of Hell" and terrify him. My mother keeps her eyes glued to the speedometer because she knows I have a lead foot and she doesn't trust me. I don't either, that is why I use cruise control. By the time my oldest was three he was identifying "stupid idiots" on the road because that is what Mom called people too stupid to drive.
> 
> And even I can't see reason to your statement. And I think it was illegal. So did the cop. The rider got a ticket for passing in a no passing zone. Should have been for attempting to pass but he didn't have a license to ride either, but I digress. When you wrote that, what the heck were you smoking? Whatever it was and regardless of what you paid, you got your money's worth. Just don't drive after partaking.
> 
> Reminded me of the time Grandpa gunned the car to pass on a double yellow and we all screamed at him. He groused, because he never yelled or hollerd, "What are y'all screaming about, I was safe to pass, I had the double yellow!" And that was before he got old! :spineyes:


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

The title of this thread......

takes on a whole new meaning now.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

This old man is a menace to whichever community he lives in but its always someone else's fault, never his and he is never sorry for his actions. I seriously doubt he can make it seven years without his mouth getting him in trouble and extending his sentence ... good behavior is not part of his DNA.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

THA said:


> There was a good discussion by a lawyer in article about this concerning if under a certain speed and conditions it was not illegal to pass. In this case, the lawyer said if he were representing the motorcycle driver, a knowlegable attorney should have been able to get him off. Since this was so long ago, I don't know if I can find this discussion to post.


Now that makes your comment make more sense...it came from a lawyer.  Not necessary to find the article.


----------

